# Help Converting Energy Take 5 to 7.1



## rjane (Oct 16, 2009)

I currently own the Energy Take 5.1 Classic and a Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K which supports 7.1 surround sound. I was wondering if any one could give me any advice about whether it would be a good idea to upgrade to 7.1 by adding two Energy Connoisseur CF-30 tower speakers as the front right and left channel and moving the two of the satellite speakers included in the Take 5 classic into the rear 
surround position. 

I am using the set up in a 12x17 hometheater/rec room and will be using it primarily to watch Movies on a 58 inch plasma via a PS3 BD player. It would be only occassionally used for music.

Any thoughts or suggestions ?

PS: I am not an audiophile and would stick to 5.1 if there is no real improvement in sound.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I always say that the more enveloped the listener is in the movie the more realistic it feels so going from 5.1 to 7.1 is something that I would do. That said your room is what I call small to medium in size and 7 channels of speakers would not really make that much difference. Only a handful of movies have true 7.1 encoded audio and all that your receiver will do with 5.1 encoded movies is matrix the rear channels from the other channels giving you some added depth and is more noticeable if you have two rows of seating.


----------



## rjane (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I was out looking at electronic today and ended up buying the Onkyo TX-SR706 7.1 receiver instead of the pioneer (as I got a great deal on a display model). I had heard the same thing about the differences between 5.1 and 7.1 being less noticeable in a smaller room. I am wondering if the inclusion of Tower speakers as the front left and right channel would result in a noticeable improvement in sound. Of course the challenge is to find a speaker that will intergrate well with the Energy Take 5.1 classic set up that I bought.

The Energy Connoisseur Tower speakers are 2.5-way floorstanding, magnetically shielded bass reflex with front-firing port, 200 watts, 43hz-20 khz frequency response with two 5.5 woofers and one 1" hyperbolic aluminium dome tweeter, Crossover Point 2kHz, 1.6kHz, Efficiency (Room) 90dB, Impedance
4 Ohms min./8 Ohms nominal

My existing Take 5 classic satelite speakers are: 

Magnetically Shielded Bass with Reflex with Rear Firing Port, 100 watts, 115Hz-20KHz frequency response, one 3 inch woofer and one 3/4 inch aluminum-dome tweeter, Crossover Point 2.9 kHz 2.9 kHz
Efficiency (Room) 89 dB, Impedance 8-ohm compatible

And the center channel I own is Magnetically Shielded Bass Reflex with Dual Front Firing Ports, 100 watts, 110Hz-20KHz frequency response, one 3 inch woofer and one 3/4 inch aluminum-dome tweeter, Crossover Point 2.9 kHz 2.9 kHz, Efficiency (Room) 89 dB, Impedance 8-ohm compatible

The only other detail I can provide is that because I am using omni wall mounts for the Energy Take 5 satellite speakers I am planning on placing a plug in the rear firing ports as they will be to close to the wall.

Any comments are greatly appreciated. Especially on wether I should invest the money for a pair of tower speakers.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I assume this is your system...
http://www.energy-speakers.com/na-en/products/take-classic-5-1-overview/

I actually have the take classic 5 pack... (i dont have the energy sub..i have a sony sub).... but for the price they aren't too shabby.... anyway...
Have you thought of buying the take classic 5 pack, stealing 2 speakers from the set then sell the center and the other 2 surrounds.....

Newegg.com sells it for like $180... then you would have all matching speakers


----------



## rjane (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comment Panaman. You are correct about the product I own and I did think of the option you suggested, but figured I would have difficulty selling a center and two satellites. 

I spoke to Energy technical support and they said it should work fine, but I may need to turn down the Tower speakers at the reciever.

I have decided to go with that. The tricky thing I am facing is that I am running the speaker wire now while my basement is at the framing stage so I will have to wait some time before I can set everything up and check out the sound.


----------



## jrbuenaventura (May 5, 2010)

I also have the Energy Take 5 with the Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K. 
My room is about 340 sq ft (13*26) and I am looking for 2 front speakers to convert to 7.1 and use them to improve movie sound and as primary speakers for music.
I have considered bookshelf and towers. I believe I shouldn't get something big, because then I would have to replace the center too.
Since the only ones not discontinued from Energy are the CB-5, 10 and 20, which one would you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I just upgraded to some bigger Polk audio speakers...
I have my black energy take 5 speakers sitting in a box...
I'll sell all 5 of them to you for 75 bucks shipped to your door. (as long as you don't live in brazil or something)


----------



## jrbuenaventura (May 5, 2010)

Tempting, but I would like something bigger, with a little more depth, specially for music.
Thanks!


----------



## jjnelso4 (May 24, 2010)

Panaman, in the off chance that you still have the Energy Take 5 speakers to sell I would be interested. Since I am new can you either reply or send me a private message?

I am looking to build out a home theater in my basement with an Onkyo 7.1 receiver, Take 5 speakers, and a Bic America sub.

Thanks,
Jesse Nelson


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I think my buddy wants my energy speakers.. he told me he would buy them... he hasn't given me money yet and hasn't picked them up.... once I find out for sure if he buys them or not.. then i'll let you guys know


----------



## tagaiz (Jul 1, 2010)

Why not buy a pair of RC-10's from vanns. They're about $300 but they'll give you that added depth for sure.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 18, 2016)

panaman said:


> I think my buddy wants my energy speakers.. he told me he would buy them... he hasn't given me money yet and hasn't picked them up.... once I find out for sure if he buys them or not.. then i'll let you guys know


I know it's a long shot, but do you still have those speakers?


----------

